# We will pay for all this untimely weather



## billski (Mar 23, 2012)

_I could not have said it better._

Brian McGrory from the Globe weighs in:
"We will pay for all this untimely weather

The temperatures nudged toward the 70s. And everyone was smiling, locals and tourists, young and old, the innately happy and the perpetually put-upon. 

*Which leads to the one simple question I now solemnly ask: Has everyone lost their minds? And another: Don’t you understand that we are profoundly and inexorably screwed?*

I get it, the mood, the joy, the very lightness of being. March feels like May, it has barely snowed all year, and the temperatures have set one benevolent record after another. So you’re all chuckling to yourselves, thinking we’ve done something you didn’t think possible: We cheated Old Man Winter.

You even have your cute little theory, that because last winter was so awful, this winter is our make-up call. Life always evens out, doesn’t it?

Yeah, sure it does, in Virginia and North Carolina and Arizona. But allow me to offer the cold dose of reality that the weather has sinisterly withheld: This is New England, and things never even out in our favor.

Yes, life evens out here. When things are bad, they don’t always get worse, and for that, we are forever thankful. And when things are good, buckle up, because they always take a turn for the worse. That’s how it has always been.

This is how the World Series victories of 2004 and 2007 led to the historic collapse of 2011.

Which is why, when an entire winter is blissfully wiped off the ledger, we’re going to have hell to pay - guaranteed. Think Governor Capuano. Think a hundred days of spring rain. Think a tornado-laced blizzard in the middle of July.

Which is why I’m convinced beyond any hint of a doubt that we are about to experience weather of nearly biblical proportions: Locusts will fill the air. Frogs will fall from the sky. The seas will basically swallow us whole.

Yesterday, I called the region’s best weather forecaster, Matt Noyes of New England Cable News, to soothe my fears...He told me that next week would be in the 60s and even 70s....We’re in a pattern of extreme weather,’’ he said matter of factly. “We saw this in the 1930s, ’40s, ’50s, and cycles repeat. We’re back in a pattern of big landfalling hurricanes, tornadoes in the northern extent of the country, long stretches of hot weather. I expect us to have another dust bowl, another extended drought.’’...Matt, let’s just forget I ever called.

*Everyone else, enjoy your freak(ing) weather. I’ll be cowering among the 100 cases of Poland Spring water I’m hoarding in my cellar for the day the debt comes due.*

MARCH 14, 2012


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2012)

The end is near, 

2012


----------



## legalskier (Mar 23, 2012)

andyzee said:


> The end is near,
> 
> 2012










Signs & wonders?

Meanwhile, back on the ranch- http://www.snowbird.com/ski_board/mtncams_new.html


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2012)

The anti-christ will be born. :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Meanwhile, back on the ranch- http://www.snowbird.com/ski_board/mtncams_new.html



You got it man!  We got about 4 feet of snow last weekend and snowmonster and I had some incredible powder days at Snowbird and Alta!  A brief warm up here, and maybe more snow to add to the 100 or so inch base we've got going, which apparently is lower than normal.  Not sure if the Park City resorts are going to go much longer.  They did not get nearly as much new snow and are getting cooked by the warm weather.  We skied at Deer Valley on Wednesday, but it was much thinner than Snowbird or Alta.  TR's coming soon!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd be laughing harder if the cold weather wasn't rolling through just after most areas threw in the towel.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, the Globe has really gone downhill since I left MA if this constitutes ink.


----------

